# Wish Me Luck Tomorrow



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Competing in the NWTF State Turkey Calling Championships tomorrow at Jays. Took 3rd overall last year out of the Michigan guys.
I'd have did better but I choked the ole chicken on the alarm putt. 

Gonna give'em hell this year tho.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> Competing in the NWTF State Turkey Calling Championships tomorrow at Jays. Took 3rd overall last year out of the Michigan guys.
> I'd have did better but I choked the ole chicken on the alarm putt.
> 
> Gonna give'em hell this year tho.


Good luck to ya, T-Head!!! And might be careful choking the chicken in public...some places have laws against that!!!:yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Good luck!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Good luck Thunderhead...tear 'em up!


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Do it to it !!! 

Relax and have fun !!!

Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Give em the old "Cock a doodle do"

That'll show em who's boss!

Good luck. Try not to choke your chicken again. Didn't the nuns tell you that will cause blindness!:lol:


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

Good luck to you!


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Good Luck Tom!


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Cut and strutt away. Good luck!!!!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck and tear the competition up!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

All the Best to ya, Tom.

NB


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Best of luck, give em hell.:evilsmile


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Good luck Tom....be sure to keep us updated with the results!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Well, I didn't come in first, but I didn't come in last either. :coolgleam

Alot of good callers there today and always a good time.
I encourage anybody that likes to call to enter one of these events. You'll hang out with some world class callers and have alot of fun.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> Well, I didn't come in first, but I didn't come in last either. :coolgleam
> 
> Alot of good callers there today and always a good time.
> I encourage anybody that likes to call to enter one of these events. You'll hang out with some world class callers and have alot of fun.



OK Tom it is only bragging when people dont ask!!!!! Did you do as good as last year?


Anyhow congrats, glad you had fun....we are proud to have one of our MS Favorite Sons do so well!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL I wish. I'm not exactly sure where I came in. Only the top 3 are announced and you have to run around and compare your scores to the other guys to see exactly what place you came in. I'm thinkin maybe 5th or so.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Yeap but at least your out there doing it! and that in itself is winning in my book!


Good job Tom


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> Alot of good callers there today and always a good time.
> I encourage anybody that likes to call to enter one of these events. You'll hang out with some world class callers and have alot of fun.


Sounds like you had a lot of fun. 

Congrats


----------

